# Wiring a Bathroom Fan/Light/Night Light



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

I looked at the directions for the RT1. It will control only one function of the unit, the light or the NL or the fan, not all 3. You need 2 additional light switches and another 14/2 run from the switch box to the fan.

Nutone sells a timer/light switch but you can make your own.
http://www.nutone.com/products/product/f4f57062-b98c-470f-ba51-cf4c386cddec

The black from your GFCI goes to the black on the RT1. The red lead goes to the conductor that you want to control... fan, NL, light.


----------



## RMCarner (Mar 23, 2009)

djlandkpl said:


> I looked at the directions for the RT1. It will control only one function of the unit, the light or the NL or the fan, not all 3. You need 2 additional light switches and another 14/2 run from the switch box to the fan.
> 
> Nutone sells a timer/light switch but you can make your own.
> http://www.nutone.com/products/product/f4f57062-b98c-470f-ba51-cf4c386cddec
> ...


Thanks for the link. I'm perplexed as to how I was able to make the RT1 work in conjunction with the Broan fan/light/nightlight combo 3 years ago... Oh well... The Broan fan schematic shows the red from the switch attached to the red in the harness. I'm assuming that I'll need the 14-2 to pick up one or other of the lights.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Telescopist said:


> Thanks for the link. I'm perplexed as to how I was able to make the RT1 work in conjunction with the Broan fan/light/nightlight combo 3 years ago... Oh well... The Broan fan schematic shows the red from the switch attached to the red in the harness. I'm assuming that I'll need the 14-2 to pick up one or other of the lights.


Sorry, left some info out.

From the exhaust unit, 
the black goes to a light switch
the red goes to the RT1
the blue goes to another light switch.

The 14/2 will be used to pick up one of the lights.


----------



## RMCarner (Mar 23, 2009)

djlandkpl said:


> Sorry, left some info out.
> 
> From the exhaust unit,
> the black goes to a light switch
> ...


Got it! Plus I was able to retrieve images from the previous house when the ceiling in the bath were exposed (before drywall) I saw 3 runs of 12-2 going to the fan from the two-gang box. (I ran out of 14-2 and apparently did not have any 14-3... so I used up some 12-2) RT1 is in one side of the gang box. On the other side is a single pole three-switch not unlike the right hand side of the image of the Nutone VS69WH. Except the one I installed has 3 switches. That had me scratching my head for awhile. Its amazing what I can forget in 3 years.  Finally I figured it all out. One switch went to an overhead light where the washer/dryer were situated. The other two took care of the night light and the regular lights in the fan. The RT1 simply takes care of the fan. So, I just need to run a leg of 14-2 up into the attic. Hook one switch to the night light and one to the lamp. See anything wrong with this plan?


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Telescopist said:


> Got it! Plus I was able to retrieve images from the previous house when the ceiling in the bath were exposed (before drywall) I saw 3 runs of 12-2 going to the fan from the two-gang box. (I ran out of 14-2 and apparently did not have any 14-3... so I used up some 12-2) RT1 is in one side of the gang box. On the other side is a single pole three-switch not unlike the right hand side of the image of the Nutone VS69WH. Except the one I installed has 3 switches. That had me scratching my head for awhile. Its amazing what I can forget in 3 years.  Finally I figured it all out. One switch went to an overhead light where the washer/dryer were situated. The other two took care of the night light and the regular lights in the fan. The RT1 simply takes care of the fan. So, I just need to run a leg of 14-2 up into the attic. Hook one switch to the night light and one to the lamp. See anything wrong with this plan?


Looks good.


----------



## RMCarner (Mar 23, 2009)

djlandkpl said:


> Looks good.


Update. I purchase a Broan 15-amp white single-pole switch. Item #: 26550 (Lowes) Model #: P68W. I ran an additional 14-2 into the attic. Blk.from RT1 in 14-3 goes to blk. in fan. All whites pigtailed. red to red from switch to fan (night light). Blk. from 14-2 from switch to blue wire in fan. Turned power back on. The two switches work fine: night light on one, regular lights on the other. The problem is that the RT1 still refuses to take commands. The fan stays on continuously. Will not turn off. Note: There is an orphan red wire on the RT1 which I capped off. I don't think it has a bearing on this problem. I am beginning to suspect that the RT1 is defective. Any suggestions?


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Telescopist said:


> Update. I purchase a Broan 15-amp white single-pole switch. Item #: 26550 (Lowes) Model #: P68W. I ran an additional 14-2 into the attic. Blk.from RT1 in 14-3 goes to blk. in fan. All whites pigtailed. red to red from switch to fan (night light). Blk. from 14-2 from switch to blue wire in fan. Turned power back on. The two switches work fine: night light on one, regular lights on the other. The problem is that the RT1 still refuses to take commands. The fan stays on continuously. Will not turn off. Note: There is an orphan red wire on the RT1 which I capped off. I don't think it has a bearing on this problem. I am beginning to suspect that the RT1 is defective. Any suggestions?


Speaking just to the RT1 connections. 
The black from the 14/3 goes to the red on the RTI.
The black from the power supply goes to the black on the RT1.

When you connect all of the blacks together, the electricity just flows from the supply straight to the fan. The timer interrupts the connection.


----------



## RMCarner (Mar 23, 2009)

djlandkpl said:


> Speaking just to the RT1 connections.
> The black from the 14/3 goes to the red on the RTI.
> The black from the power supply goes to the black on the RT1.
> 
> When you connect all of the blacks together, the electricity just flows from the supply straight to the fan. The timer interrupts the connection.


Thanks. Tomorrow I'll try this combo. I'll buy you a beer or drink of your choice if this pans out.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

How'd you make out? Looking forward to my e-beer.:drink:


----------



## RMCarner (Mar 23, 2009)

djlandkpl said:


> How'd you make out? Looking forward to my e-beer.:drink:


Hahaha:laughing: I am one happy dude. Thanks to you. I had to install a gas furnace in one of my apartments and that sucked up two days what with having to cut through 3 load bearing brick walls in order to shove through 7" Black Jacket. Lots of fun snorting brick dust. I was chomping at the bit to take your advice and wire line-blk. to blk side of RT1 and run the red up to the blk in the harness. Finally got to it yesterday. Worked perfectly! I got the fan running off the RT1 just like it should and the Nutone two-switch is handling the night light & regular lights. The lights went on in my head once you mentioned that I was bypassing the switch when I tied all the blacks together. Duh. Now I have to figure how how to get you that e-beer!


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Glad to help. Happy Holidays!


----------

